# Please recommend a healthier substitute for Miracle Whip for broccoli salad



## Catholic Mama (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is the recipe my mother-in-law gave me:

Broccoli Salad

2 heads broccoli

1 red onion

1 lb bacon

1 cup pecans

1 cup raisins

1 cup salad dressing (Miracle Whip)

1/2 cup sugar (I used stevia)

1 cup cheese

1 tbsp vinegar

Fry bacon until crisp and break into small pieces. Chop broccoli, onion, and pecans into small pieces. Add together. Mix salad dressing, sugar, and vinegar. Toss on broccoli mixture with raisins and cheese and chill about 2 hours before serving.

I asked her if I could leave out the Miracle Whip and she said it's important for flavor, so the first time I made it I included the MW. If you know of a healthier alternative that I can find at the grocery store please let me know for the next time.


----------



## ShyingViolet (Oct 23, 2011)

Greek yogurt? It would have a similar tanginess.


----------



## Catholic Mama (Nov 7, 2006)

I will try that, ShyingViolet. Thank you!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I've used various combos of greek or regular yogurt/sour cream/purchased (Hellman's) mayo for similar recipes myself. Most often I use half yogurt/half sour cream OR 1 cup of either plus 1-2 tbsp of Mayo. I think you could also add a few dashes of some kind of herb seasoning/paprika to add more flavor (like Miracle Whip has).


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

The dressing for my broccoli salad is a combination of low fat plain yogurt, low fat mayo and lemon juice, sweetened with a little sugar. It is nicely creamy and has a good balance of flavours.


----------



## Wildflower (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm so glad I found this, one of my littles will ONLY eat a sandwhich if it has Miracle Whip, and I've been trying other (non-GMO!) mayo brand with no success--now I'll try part healthy mayo/part Greek yog or sour cream---thanks!!!!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Forgot to mention that we also have Vegenaise for vegetarians to eat instead of traditional mayonnaise. It's eggless and dairy-free and uses non-GMO ingredients and it tastes fine.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

We usually buy olive oil mayo.


----------

